# WINDOWS SNIPPING TOOL



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2022)

Not sure when they did this but very handy. A ruler and protractor has been added so now you can take measurements online. 1) Enlarge the area you want to match your model, 2) click for ruler or protractor. 3) Pen to draw a straight edge. The ruler is in centimetres only






​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Useful Useful:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2022)

I use the snipping tool often but have not noticed this. Is that the 3D tool or the old one?


----------



## elbmc1969 (Dec 12, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Not sure when they did this but very handy. A ruler and protractor has been added so now you can take measurements online. 1) Enlarge the area you want to match your model, 2) click for ruler or protractor. 3) Pen to draw a straight edge. The ruler is in centimetres only


Acrobat Reader has a useful built-in measuring tool as well. It allows you to measure distance, perimeter, and area.

In the right-hand pane with all of the options like "Export PDF" and "Edit PDF," type "meas" in the search box, then click Measuring Tool. A floating palette appears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 12, 2022)

I'll keep it in mind, whenever I have had enough money to buy a new pc!

My current laptop, borrowed from my girlfriend, has win 7 installed.


----------

